# why does recovery take longer for others?



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

I was just wondering if anybody had any bright ideas as to why recovery seems to differ from person to person? Im asking as i have been dp for a year and feel i have made no progress just got worse, it seems im fighting a losing battle and my mind just feels destroyed. Can u cross a point of no return?


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

Not at all. What i'm realizing is your brain is fragile, like a lot of things, it takes time for things to change. Everyone has a unique chemical makeup, some might adapt quick while others have to shift slowly. Just because it's gotten worse doesn't mean your brain is destroyed, it just means you've gotta try harder to get that will power that a lot of people get when they get over DP. Don't worry, check my other post about what is helping me to overcome this, it works! I PROMISE you!


----------



## inALLAHwetrust (May 29, 2008)

everyones brain is uniquely differernt, what you beleive in what u've been through and how you think, .... someone might have it for 5months someone might have it for 25yrs so they say? in the long term case i'm sure its not dp but actually the strongest possible form of Depression ,.... anywhoo read my post on Islam, ... open your heart to God-Allah and in turn he will open your mind to faith


----------

